# Tired of coffee filters collapsing? Try...



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this before, but I figure I'd share. I was tired of my coffe filter collapsing after only a week or so, and the excelor stuff was a bit messy. So I tried parchment paper that I had in my kitchen and it worked great. I folded it into concentric circles to maximize surface area. It's built to resist moisture and the flies don't seem to have a problem with it. It's a fairly cheap kitchen item that's sold like aluminum foil. Hope this helps.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

very helpful. I'm definately going to give this a try as I too am tired of my filters falling down...


Shawn


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

So what is Parchment Paper for the kitchen?!?

s :?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

You cook with it Scott. It is a dry paper product you will find in the tin foil or baking sheet area of the grocery. I think dishes like Beef Wellington are wrapped in it for cooking. 


S


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I use index cards folded accordion style.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Some great ideas. I used to combine 5-6 filters and fold them to avoid collapse but these approaches sound easier. Thanks for sharing!

Bill


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Cool, has anyone tried wax paper?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Good to know. I truly hate excelsior - but the stuff works.

I'll try just about any alternative.

s


sports_doc said:


> You cook with it Scott. It is a dry paper product you will find in the tin foil or baking sheet area of the grocery. I think dishes like Beef Wellington are wrapped in it for cooking.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I would think David that the maggots would eat the wax paper. They certainly eat much of my unbleached, brown paper coffee filters... 

I think giving the parchment a try is a good idea....I going to do so with this weekends cultures....

I was also going to try some of that 'expensive' brewers yeast that Ryan once recommended from GNC (actually a TwinLab product- glass jar) that I ordered online recently in my mix...

S


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

Scott said:


> Good to know. I truly hate excelsior - but the stuff works.
> 
> I'll try just about any alternative.
> 
> ...


i've probably asked this before, but why do you hate it?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> i've probably asked this before, but why do you hate it?


I can't speak for scot, but I hate that it falls out with the flies and accumulates in the tank, does nothing for moisture control in the culture, is messy, more expensive than coffee filters, etc.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

It also rots when you really have heavily producing cultures and I seem to get a LOT more mite problems with excelsior, any body else notice that?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Interesting you say that David.

About the time I switched from excelsior to coffee filters I was having a lot of mite problems....now I have very little...about the same time I also switched from Carolina mite paper to the blue stuff from BJ.

So whether it was the mite paper change or the change to coffee filters or both I don't know.....but less mites! and I'm happy with that.

S


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep - you end up with the crap all over the place.

It's hard to separate flies (for each tank) with the bits/pieces in there.

etc, etc, etc,

s


pastorjosh said:


> > i've probably asked this before, but why do you hate it?
> 
> 
> I can't speak for scot, but I hate that it falls out with the flies and accumulates in the tank, does nothing for moisture control in the culture, is messy, more expensive than coffee filters, etc.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

I've had some good luck with plain fiberglass screen - I cut it into wide strips, and put in some holes. It seems to do the trick. It gives flies and maggots a place to hang out, and it seems pretty inert (plus it has several other uses in the viv/frog hobby).
John


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I use brown C-fold towels. 
I moisten them a bit and then microwave them to kill of mold spores, layer 8-10 and then fold into a triangle to fit the size of the container. The trick was balancing the additional moisture from the towels so the cultures didn't get too wet.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

We used to do this in genetics lab, but like you said, the trick is not to let the cultures get too wet. That is why I switched to index cards. I don’t sterilize them and have not had mold or bacteria problems using Carolina medium acidified with vinegar.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

OK - got my Parchment paper. Now I just need a Quill Pen and I'm set!

Anyhow... you guys just wrinkle it up a bit and insert it?

Tell me how you use it folks!

thx.

s


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I cut off 4 inches worth and rolled it into a loose toilet paper roll and stuffed one end into the sludge.....seems to be working fine so far. 

I also have 4 different media recipes going....and 4 different lines of flys.....what a mess.

Shawn


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

OR! (Shameless Plug) You can just order stuff great, classy, re-usable, containers and lids from ED's Fly Meat. :wink: 
Dave


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I do four lines of flies also. Not too tough to keep track of.

Thanks for the info on the Parchment paper.

s


sports_doc said:


> I cut off 4 inches worth and rolled it into a loose toilet paper roll and stuffed one end into the sludge.....seems to be working fine so far.
> 
> I also have 4 different media recipes going....and 4 different lines of flys.....what a mess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

> You can just order stuff great, classy, re-usable, containers and lids


I feel guilty using the disposable plastic cups fro Superior enterprise but living in an Apt and working 50-70 hours a week I don't have the time (Or space really) for cleaning out old flie cultures. When I have my own house/property (and easy access to a hose outside), I fully intend to use something more enivronmentally friendly. I'm curious if anyone knows whether the left overs from ff culture would be ok for a compost heap. I've been told not to put eggs, meat or bones in a compost and was wondering if dead flies counted.

I'm curious how you clean the cultures containers that you re-use.

-Tad


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

excelsior works great for me. Coffee filter really do suck. As for mite paper, I haven't had any mites. I've been using carolina's 'grandma designs' paper with great success... Then I decided to get a "fresh batch"... I got some green stuff, from I forget where and it was real crap. I have mites walking on it now, I can see some mites on few cultures. Thankfully I have my cultures split in two places. I will be ripping out the green stuff and will order the good stuff from carolina. As of now they are out of stock for the next two weeks.

Marty


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow Marty
I had a completely different experience
I used the Carolina paper for 6 months and had mites everywhere....then I switched to blue paper from BJ and dead mites everwhere....looked like snow!
Carolina paper didn't work for me...at least that batch of paper didn't.

As for the parchment...it is working great...no collapsing filters, no excelsior mess. Who suggested parchment again? Your the Man!

Shawn


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

hm... maybe I'll get some from Black Jungle then.

thanks for the tip



sports_doc said:


> Wow Marty
> I had a completely different experience
> I used the Carolina paper for 6 months and had mites everywhere....then I switched to blue paper from BJ and dead mites everwhere....looked like snow!
> Carolina paper didn't work for me...at least that batch of paper didn't.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

not sure how this compares to excelsior, but i take lengths of fibreglass window screening and roll them up and squish them into the media. it kinda expands again and fills the jar. works great for me. to clean them i just use soapy water and they come out like new.
only thing is to roll the screening like a tube and and not bend it when you put it in so the flies come out easier.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

lol, nice way to sneak in an ad :wink:


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

*
grandma designs', some green stuff, blue paper.

White goes with everything!

http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/images/ ... 87x426.jpg

Yeah, I know it's a shameless plug, but it's on our supplies page.

http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/supplies.htm


Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com
http://www.texasdartfrogs.org

*


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Cindy, nothing wrong with a shameless plug, especially that it's exactly what I'm looking for.

not sure who I ordered the papger from about a month ago...but it's green. I bought a bunch of it, but it wasn't wrapped up in anything. I have a feeling that it was sitting somehwere and the the active mitocide has faded, to the point that mites can now walk on it without a problem. 

The paper from your picture, is that the same as the carolina 'grandma design' paper? 

Here's the carolina link: https://www2.carolina.com/webapp/wcs/st ... C989%7C450





Cindy Dicken said:


> *
> grandma designs', some green stuff, blue paper.
> 
> White goes with everything!
> ...


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

*
Marty, 
I don't know if it is made by the same company or not. Our paper is made by Magic Cover a division of Kittrich Corp.

Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com
http://www.texasdartfrogs.org
*


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The Grandma Designs in Cindy's ad actually refers to Cindy herself.

s :wink: :? :wink: 


Marty said:


> ... The paper from your picture, is that the same as the carolina 'grandma design' paper?


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

*
HAHAHAHA!!!
Scott, my hair may be grey....... but at least I have hair!
Here, you might need this with winter in the north country coming on quickly.
http://www.hairclubformen.com/

Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com
http://www.texasdartfrogs.org*


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

pastorjosh said:


> > i've probably asked this before, but why do you hate it?
> 
> 
> I can't speak for scot, but I hate that it falls out with the flies and accumulates in the tank, does nothing for moisture control in the culture, is messy, more expensive than coffee filters, etc.


I can't stand it either. The reason I hate most is that it tends to fall into the tank and get stuck on the frogs' tongues, which really freaks them out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Scott... I don't think it matters how you fold it as long as it increases the surface area, but I do exactly what Shawn did. It seems the most efficient way. 

The fiberglass is also a great idea, but I think it's much more expensive. At least the paper can also be used for cooking.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm a big fan of excelsior... I believe It's not excelsior..it's how you use it 

I make a clump of it, then shake it to get rid of any loose pieces and bits. Then I plant it into the media. Works like a charm for me. 

I tried coffee filters, gutter guards, etc.... I stick to excelsior !!!  Works great for me.

Cindy, Can you send me a roll of the mite paper??? The stuff I got, I must get rid of ASAP it's complete junk. btw, how big is the roll ?

Marty




Arklier said:


> pastorjosh said:
> 
> 
> > > i've probably asked this before, but why do you hate it?
> ...


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

*
Marty, these rolls measure 18" x 10 FT, or for our Canadian friends that would be 45CM x 305CM.
They will be in the mail on Monday!

Thanks Marty!

Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com
http://www.texasdartfrogs.org
*


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Thank You CIndy! Much appreciated.



Cindy Dicken said:


> *
> Marty, these rolls measure 18" x 10 FT, or for our Canadian friends that would be 45CM x 305CM.
> They will be in the mail on Monday!
> 
> ...


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

*paper plates?*

Lately, I've been using 2 paper plates folded in half and them folded again. They end up looking like a pie wedge. I get 500 plates for $3.95.


----------



## atomic_gnar (May 11, 2005)

i use old plastic binders and cu tthem into strips. Works a lot better. and i can reuse it


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

I use the fiberglass screen too....available in rolls at Home Depot (maybe 8 or 9 dollars) that will last years. I just cut 3" or so strips off the roll and then cut these strips in half. Works great and you can be pretty rough with the stuff (shaking or banging your cups) and it won't get mis-shapen.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

> OR! (Shameless Plug) You can just order stuff great, classy, re-usable, containers and lids from Ed's Fly Meat.


I very much like Ed's reusable lids and sponges. 



> I use the fiberglass screen too....available in rolls at Home Depot (maybe 8 or 9 dollars) that will last years. I just cut 3" or so strips off the roll and then cut these strips in half. Works great and you can be pretty rough with the stuff (shaking or banging your cups) and it won't get mis-shapen.


I would very much like to see a picture of this.........its worth a 1,000 words of explaining. So if anyone can share one that would be great. I am going to try the paper plate idea, it seems very economical


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

I am a fan of Ed's containers and tops too. I need to get some more and a easy tip is to buy the containers and plain tops from Ed and then go to Home Depot and find the square profile A/C foam seal strips (they are like 1"x1" and cut them up and cut your own tops with a razorblade. Cheaper and you'll have more tops ready to go.....


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

OK - I'm sold on Parchment paper.

Equal returns and no frickin' excelsior pieces flying all over!

s :!:


----------



## WntrMute2 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Something else to try*

I've discovered a great item to increase the surface area. Try the filter floss available at every aquarium store. I just make sure that it doesn't cover the whole surface of the media so the flies can get down there to lay their eggs. My production af Hydei has really taken off. The Melanogaster still do great but I notice the difference in the Hydei. Cheap and clean as well.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I tried the paper plates and this was not good for me, just as bad if not worse than coffee filters.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Parchment Paper is where it's at. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

I was in search for a better filler as well, having the same issues with coffee filters(ie collapsing) and excelsior was plugging up my funnel or dropping into the viv.
I was at the dollar store and they had rolls of ribbon,1/4" wide, used for wrapping presents and stuff. I unravel it until I have enough to fill the jar, it doesn't collaspe, or really soil all that much, being one continuous strand it doesn't fall out of the jar. I find my cultures are dry so I don't need anything to absorb mositure, which is why I thought the ribbon would be good, it doesn't absorb a whole lot and doesn't degrade or collaspe
I haven't had any side effects from it, like dye running from it, and my production is through the roof. Its a buck a roll 
I make 5 cultures a week and a roll last about a month worth of cultures.


----------

